# My Sig p250



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

Here is a couple shots.
It can be broken down for a complete detail cleaning in less than 45 seconds.
Weather you like this firearm or not you have to admit it was a genius idea.
Feels great in hand,It's trigger pull is not as long as you expect,,it breaks before you think it would,,but is very smooth.
May take some getting used too but I love it.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

Had time to sqeeze in a 100 round outing.
For the 1st outing with a DAO firearm I would say it was a success:laugh:
The trigger is long but smooth with a clean break,I will buy the short trigger as I'm used to that from my Sig 220st.,,not that there's any thing wrong with this trigger pull but theres the option to shorten it so I will.
Probably what I like the most is the grip,it's very comfortable.
The targets are in order from top left to right.
The last target is mag of rapid fire.
I used WWB ,Speer Gold Dots and Hornaday Tap with zero hicups.








Cleaning was a joy as pulling the Firing mechanism and cleaning is great along with having a bare frame to clean.
Have I had better groupings?Yes,but for the first time shooting 100 rounds of DOA it wasn't to shabby and I know my groupings will improve with my next outing.
P250 gets a 2 thumbs from me


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

A quick video I made showing the field strip,
easy and fast for detailed cleaning


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice gun, from what I see online, they cost less than Sig's usually cost.


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for the report. And the video was great too!! Looks like a great gun, enjoy it.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Man these 250's look like super-duper-uber-versatile setups.. Nice concept with the modular design.

Are they as reliable, accurate and well-built as a Sig typically is?


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

Is the 45 out yet in the 250? Id like to give it a shot next to other polymers.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

No the 45 isn't out yet..

Accurate ,,yes..look at the tagerts,lol
I feel it's Quality built ,not as the classic Sig line as these are polymer.
But it compares spot on with my other polymer framed guns.


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks so much for your impressions on the p-250. If S&W doesn't come out with the m&p compact .357 sig by may 15, it's going to be a p-250 for me. Rhyme unintentional.


----------



## big rob (Mar 31, 2008)

Just got my p-250 today. Great gun for the money(595.00). I like that night sights are standered. Now I need more mags.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Galco just did a fit test on this gun. I am not a SIG guy, but the P250 was the most impressive SIG I've ever handled...by far.

Well, except for the P210. :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

What a neat system! Very nice looking gun. :smt023


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

2nd range trip,,love this DAO


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

How easy is it to change caliber/grip? I've been considering getting one...it'd be nice to have both 9mm and .45 ACP, and getting both with one gun would be great.


----------



## casher (Mar 11, 2007)

Just curious- from what distance are those targets? I just took the plunge on a 250, but have not had the time to get it out yet...

BTW- no matter the distance- the groups are pretty impressive for the size of the target.


----------

